# anybody have a hutch for sale in sussex/surrey??



## XbecksX (Apr 20, 2008)

hi guys, i am looking for a hutch for two guinea pigs that I have acquired  cant travel too far so has to be reasonably close to crawley, west sussex. Dont really want to send too much, thats why Im not buying one new. 

Help!!

Thanks Rebecca xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have a look at this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/88725-cages-crates-hutch-sale.html
the lady selling the hutch is just giving up rescuing rabbits she has a huge vets bill so buying from her would really help her out. She might also have other hutches cheaper and more suitable for guinea pigs


----------

